
Ask HN: Has anyone been experimenting with NIR for productivity? - all2
Context: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21042018<p>Subthread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21042852<p>After a subthread blew up about a month ago my brother and I have been going back and forth on whether or not to pick up a NIR light and give it a shot.<p>I&#x27;m curious specifically about concentration times (I go for maybe a minute before my concentration breaks) and perceived efficacy.<p>Has anyone tried using NIR for performance hacking? What was your experience?
======
quickpost
I haven't tried it but I too was intrigued by that thread and added it to my
list of things to try. It seems like the risks are relatively minimal.

What NIR light are you considering purchasing?

~~~
all2
I've purchased this one:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075F7NV56](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075F7NV56)

I'm awaiting receipt.

I've been putting some thought into how I want to quantify outcomes; sleep,
perceived energy levels / fatigue, ability to focus (not sure how to measure
this). Nothing else has occurred to me yet.

If you had to measure, what would you choose to keep track of?

